# Asylum



## Niah (Jun 14, 2005)

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/nisei/asylum.mp3

Asylum.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow man! Nice work... 

Great ambience and use of effects. Which libraries did ya use for this?

A job well done... keep this up...

Cheers,


----------



## lux (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah, a nice and very effective track Niah. Tell us more 

Luca


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 14, 2005)

8) Sweet.
J


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 14, 2005)

Niah - this is great! Eerie textures - cool sound design!


----------



## groove (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool !! i love it...

remains me of some ligeti things !

also i can ear some BellaD noises in here no ?

but the rest i wish i knew how you did it !!

stephane


----------



## Niah (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey thanks you guys 

Well lets see: 

RI and LOP gongs - I have edited the attacks on some of the hits in order to just left the decay sound for creating ambience and drones. I left the rolls natural.

SOV - Used as drone and natural.

Cymbals.wav - It's the screecchy you hear. I've found this file a while ago on the net so I edited and sliced with the parts that I liked and played it on the keyboard. I've also used FX Spheres from SAMkarma to help with the screeeechingg.

SISS FX's - Various effects from sonic implants strings, I played them on the lowest range possible. I started by adding a note, then another and then another until I got a massive dissonant wall of sound. 

Also used sam brass fx textures and clusters.


----------



## Niah (Jun 14, 2005)

Herman: Thanks! Yes this was more of sound design exercise than a composition.

Groove: Thank you! Yes you are right it is bela d media scoring noise hehehe.


----------



## Alex W (Jun 14, 2005)

Excellent work, Niah.

Enjoyably unnerving, it touches on all the "wrong" notes nicely.


----------



## Niah (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah that was my goal, thanks alex


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 6, 2005)

Well paced. Piece works well


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 6, 2005)

Niah you sick person you - shall I get your evening strait jacket?  Nice piece which would definitely work for a disturbing cue.


----------



## Niah (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Liam, Craig and Frederick your comments are most welcome


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2005)

Great job. I played it backwards and it was Pink Floyd :lol: :lol: 

T


----------



## Niah (Jul 6, 2005)

Dear god, it's true!!! 

thank you Thonex


----------



## fictionmusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice...deliciously eerie. Music to accompany pictures like these

http://users.pandora.be/a-p/lemaire.htm


----------



## Niah (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks fictionmusic, great link!


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Niah!!
Very nice composition!! It?s different of any pice i?ve heard till now. Very impresive!
Nice work!
Regards
Edu


----------



## TARI (Jul 12, 2005)

God!! Really creepy. Congrats Niah, fantastic atmosphere.

Did you try to listen this turning off the light??? :twisted:


----------



## Niah (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks duba and welcome to VI 

Thanks Tari, yes I did but half of it I switched the lighs back on again hehehehe


----------



## michel (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Niah,

that's a really nice soundtrack! I enjoyed listening to it, especially in connection with the pictures. It's very effective! 8) 


_Michael_


----------



## Niah (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the nice comments michel


----------



## TARI (Jul 14, 2005)

Niah said:


> Thanks Tari, yes I did but half of it I switched the lighs back on again hehehehe



The light can be off, but the music always ON :mrgreen:


----------



## Thonex (Jul 15, 2005)

I *like* it !!!!

even after the second listening

T


----------



## Niah (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Thonex


----------

